# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  رفع خطای Assembly 'Stimulsoft.Report.Win' is not found

## نووشین

سلام .من stimulsoft2014 نصب کردم الان این خطارو میده  در ضمن stimulsoft.report هم به ویژوالم اضافه کردم
Assembly 'Stimulsoft.Report.Win' is not found

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید. :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## winner1

.win رو هم اضافه کردین؟

----------


## davidrobert

> سلام .من stimulsoft2014 نصب کردم الان این خطارو میده  در ضمن stimulsoft.report هم به ویژوالم اضافه کردم
> Assembly 'Stimulsoft.Report.Win' is not found
> 
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.


شما در رفرینس ها بیاد کامپوننت stimulsoft.report.win هم اضافه کنید مطمئن باشید درست میشه و گزارش هم به شما میده.خود من هم از 2014 استفاده میکنم ولی باید در رفرینس نسخه 2014 رو بدید و استیمول قدیمی رو دارید رفرینسش رو پاک کنید هتا در پوشه bin و این رو اضافه کنید.stimulsoft.report.win 2014  در رفرینس هاتون.

----------


## نووشین

بله  stimulsoft.Report.winرا اضافه کردم

----------


## نووشین

stimul soft.Report.win اضافه شده ولی هنوز مشکل قبلی پابرجاس،دوس عزیز منظورتون از رفرنس چیه ؟کجا باید رفرنسشو بدم؟

----------


## نووشین

> شما در رفرینس ها بیاد کامپوننت stimulsoft.report.win هم اضافه کنید مطمئن باشید درست میشه و گزارش هم به شما میده.خود من هم از 2014 استفاده میکنم ولی باید در رفرینس نسخه 2014 رو بدید و استیمول قدیمی رو دارید رفرینسش رو پاک کنید هتا در پوشه bin و این رو اضافه کنید.stimulsoft.report.win 2014  در رفرینس هاتون.


منظورتون از رفرنس چیه میشه لطفا منظورتونو واضح تر بگید.در ضمن من کامپوننت stimulsoft.Report.WIN رو اضافه کردم مشکا هنوز پابرجاس

----------


## winner1

Refrence همون مرجع dll هاست تو solution Explor یه رفرنس هست اونجا

----------


## نووشین

> Refrence همون مرجع dll هاست تو solution Explor یه رفرنس هست اونجا


Stimulsoft .Report.win هم  بهRefrence اضاف کردم اما نتیجه ای نگرفتم

----------


## winner1

دفیقا میشه بگین چه مشکلی هست یعنی کلاساتونو نمیشناسه یا ارور میده؟
اگه ارور میده لطف کنیین فایلای گزارشتون رو یه بار باز دخیره کنین ببندین

----------


## نووشین

> دفیقا میشه بگین چه مشکلی هست یعنی کلاساتونو نمیشناسه یا ارور میده؟
> اگه ارور میده لطف کنیین فایلای گزارشتون رو یه بار باز دخیره کنین ببندین


مشکل اینهAssembly 'Stimulsoft.Report.Win' is not found"در حالی که من Stimulsoft.Report.Winرو اضافه کردم :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## نووشین

> دفیقا میشه بگین چه مشکلی هست یعنی کلاساتونو نمیشناسه یا ارور میده؟
> اگه ارور میده لطف کنیین فایلای گزارشتون رو یه بار باز دخیره کنین ببندین


این هم تصویر خطای برنامه


Capture.PNG

----------


## asman.abi

> مشکل اینهAssembly 'Stimulsoft.Report.Win' is not found"در حالی که من Stimulsoft.Report.Winرو اضافه کردم


طریقه اضافه کردن refrence به پروژه حالا هر رفرنسی
در solution explorer بر روی refrences راست کلیک کرده و گزینه add refrence رو انتخاب می کنیم. پنجره ای باز می شه که یک سری refrence ها درونش هست. برای اضافه کردن refrence خود بر روی browse کلیک کرده و فایل با پسوند dll رو انتخاب می کنیم. (برای کار شما فایل های Stimulsoft.Report.Win ،Stimulsoft.base، Stimulsoft.Report) البته اگر از کنترل های دیگر stimul استفاده کرده باشی باید refrence های دیگه هم وارد پروژه کنی.
زمانی که فایل dll مربوطه رو وارد کردی اگر کنار آن علامت اخطار بود در قسمت peropertise، copy local رو true کن. (برای اینکه این چنین مشکلاتی پیش نیاد فایل refrence رو در پوشه debug پروژه در کنار فایل exe برنامه ات کپی کن و بعد عمل اضافه کردن به refrence های پروژه ات رو انجام بده.

موفق باشید.

----------


## نووشین

من این کامپوننت هارو در refrences اضافه کردم و کنار شون خطایی نداد ولی باز هم مشکل بالا هس.

----------


## asman.abi

فایل های dll مربوطه رو در همون مکانی که گفتم قرار بده. 
و کد هات رو چک کن ببین درست کار میکنن. تو خود استیمول درست گزارش می ده؟

----------


## davidrobert

منظور از رفرینس این هستش من این گذینه های رو اضافه کردم و بدون هیچ مشکلی دارم از برنامه کار میکشم.و گزارش رو به هم میده.
2015-06-08_16-11-36.png

----------


## ghasem110deh

این مشکل بعضی وقت ها واسه منم پیش میاد !
الان اگه روی stirreport که به فرم اضافه کردین کلیک کنید ، گزینه های ورود به قسمت طراحی و ... وجود نداره ؟
.
.
.
من این پنج تا رو : (عکس ضمیمه)
قبل از استفاده از ، توی پوشه دیباگ میریزم ... بعد از همونجا ارجاع میدم به برنامه !
بعد هم که از کنترل های استیمول استفاده میکنم و دیگه این مشکل رو ندارم :)
.
.
.
چون این مشکل با این روش واسه من حل شد ، گفتم
امیدوارم واسه شما هم برطرف بشه

----------


## winner1

ببین الان شما فایل های گزارشتون که حالا تو هر مسیری هست رو یه بار باز کنین دوباره save کنین ببینین حل میشه یا نه

----------


## نووشین

> منظور از رفرینس این هستش من این گذینه های رو اضافه کردم و بدون هیچ مشکلی دارم از برنامه کار میکشم.و گزارش رو به هم میده.
> 2015-06-08_16-11-36.png


بله متوجه هسم من هم دقیقا داخل سولوشن پروژم رفرنس های مربوطه رو اضاف کردم ولی بازم خطا میده

----------


## نووشین

> این مشکل بعضی وقت ها واسه منم پیش میاد !
> الان اگه روی stirreport که به فرم اضافه کردین کلیک کنید ، گزینه های ورود به قسمت طراحی و ... وجود نداره ؟
> .
> .
> .
> من این پنج تا رو : (عکس ضمیمه)
> قبل از استفاده از ، توی پوشه دیباگ میریزم ... بعد از همونجا ارجاع میدم به برنامه !
> بعد هم که از کنترل های استیمول استفاده میکنم و دیگه این مشکل رو ندارم :)
> .
> ...


دقیقا همینطوره کلیک راست که میکنم نمیتونم وارد قسمت طراحی بشم .
کامپوننت های مربوطه رو تو پوشه دیباگ پروژه اضافه کردم و ارجاع دادم به سولوشن ولی بازم همون خطا

----------


## نووشین

> ببین الان شما فایل های گزارشتون که حالا تو هر مسیری هست رو یه بار باز کنین دوباره save کنین ببینین حل میشه یا نه


انجام دادم مشکل حل نشد

----------


## asman.abi

> دقیقا همینطوره کلیک راست که میکنم نمیتونم وارد قسمت طراحی بشم .


پس مشکل شما فایل گزارش هست. اول فایل مربوط به گزارش رو تصحیح کنید.

----------


## winner1

باچه نسخی از استیمول ریپورتاتون رو ساختین؟

----------


## نووشین

از همراهی تمام دوستان ممنون... با کپی کردن کامپوننت های dll مربوطه و سپس ارجاع دادن آن ها به سولوشن پروژه مشکل حل شد.
موفق باشید.

----------


## نووشین

> این مشکل بعضی وقت ها واسه منم پیش میاد !
> الان اگه روی stirreport که به فرم اضافه کردین کلیک کنید ، گزینه های ورود به قسمت طراحی و ... وجود نداره ؟
> .
> .
> .
> من این پنج تا رو : (عکس ضمیمه)
> قبل از استفاده از ، توی پوشه دیباگ میریزم ... بعد از همونجا ارجاع میدم به برنامه !
> بعد هم که از کنترل های استیمول استفاده میکنم و دیگه این مشکل رو ندارم :)
> .
> ...


دوس عزیز ممنون از شما بله راه حلتون کارساز بود ممنون از شما :قلب:

----------


## ramshe

سلام خدمت شما
راهنمایی خیلی خوبی بود 
تشکر

----------


## Ahmadali_B

سلام عرض میکنم خدمت همه دوستان و همکاران گرامی

بنده قبلا و جندین سال پیش با نسخه Stimulsoft 2010 کار کردم ولی الآن که نیاز پیش آمده و دوباره برنامه نسخه 2017.2.2  رو نصب و فایل کرک رو هم به درستی کپی کردم، در کار با Designer و طراحی خود گزارش مشکلی نیست ولی بعد از اضافه کردن همه dll های مورد نیاز به رفرنس برنامه و پروژه  Visual Studio ، در زمان اجرای برنامه ( حتی بدون اضافه شدن StiWebViewer  به صفحه) با خطای زیر مواجه میشم:
Could not load file or assembly 'Stimulsoft.Base' or one of its dependencies. Strong name signature could not be verified.  The assembly may have been tampered with, or it was delay signed but not fully signed with the correct private key. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80131045)

لازم به توضیح اینکه تقریبا همه نسخه رو امتحان کردم ولی همین مشکل وجود داشت.

البته در نسخه 2015 مشکل نبود ولی در آن نسخه هم مشکل دیگری بود که وقتی در گزارش نمودار میساختم ، نمودار در Designer  و به هنگام Save to PDF درست نمایش داده می شد ولی در خود Web page و کنترل StiWebViewer چیزی نمایش داده نمیشد و صفحه خالی بود.

ممنون میشم دوستان و اساتید محترم در اولین فرصت راهنمائی کنند

با تشکر

----------

